# Firearms and Shooting > Archery >  Auckland bow hunters

## superdiver

Who do we have on here? Lost my buddy to northland and some of my motivation but want to get back into it more seriously. I am up around Orewa ways and looking for a hunting/target shooting buddy

----------


## nzspearo

Keen to catch up for some practise and a hunt again mate, can throw my bow in the car during the week and meet after work if it suits. Give you a bell when Im back in Aucks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MegalaDON

Only been flinging arrows for about 5 months now but would be great to meet up.... Located Pukekohe/Waiuku way.

----------


## onamish

me + my 15 year old - also based in Orewa

----------


## Russian 22.

Join kaimai bow hunter's facebook group. They do bow only or rifle  heli trips. Competition etc

----------


## creaky_pack

Im really keen to get into it but havent done any yet, does anybody have advice on whether to go with a normal compound or compound crossbow

----------


## silentscope

> Im really keen to get into it but havent done any yet, does anybody have advice on whether to go with a normal compound or compound crossbow


i started off with a crossbow, its a lot easier to shoot when starting but when hunting i found it quite awkward and bulky and hard to reload in a hurry. i now have a compound bow and its far nicer to carry around but it does take a lot more practice to master.

----------


## creaky_pack

> i started off with a crossbow, its a lot easier to shoot when starting but when hunting i found it quite awkward and bulky and hard to reload in a hurry. i now have a compound bow and its far nicer to carry around but it does take a lot more practice to master.


Its also impossible to find a range that will allow crossbows. Any particular advice on a type of compound bow or some baseline requirements that it should have?

----------


## stug

Just go to Advanced archery they will set you right. 60lb draw weight 85%let off or similar. How much you want to spend is up to you. Getting it fitted and tuned right is more important than the actual bow.

----------


## Remote

Problem with the wheel bows is they get bashed around too much in the bush. Always have to go back to the bow press to get them sorted out. Alignment out and you're screwed. All the parts too, wear and tear. Go for a good recurve or longbow and muscle up. Single string, shoot off the shelf, a little bow quiver. Once you can shoot it you can take it anywhere, light and simple as. Start at 30lb and then muscle up until you can hold 45lb for 30 secs or so, no shakes. That's enough for anything in the country with a well tuned heavy arrow and good fixed 2 blade. Old school and way easier on the wallet. Also more fun and athletic than a compound IMO. I shoot into high 60's, but it's overkill. Just like the feeling of it.

----------


## SmokeyJason

> Problem with the wheel bows is they get bashed around too much in the bush. Always have to go back to the bow press to get them sorted out. Alignment out and you're screwed. All the parts too, wear and tear. Go for a good recurve or longbow and muscle up. Single string, shoot off the shelf, a little bow quiver. Once you can shoot it you can take it anywhere, light and simple as. Start at 30lb and then muscle up until you can hold 45lb for 30 secs or so, no shakes. That's enough for anything in the country with a well tuned heavy arrow and good fixed 2 blade. Old school and way easier on the wallet. Also more fun and athletic than a compound IMO. I shoot into high 60's, but it's overkill. Just like the feeling of it.


Too true. Looking at buying a take apart longbow. So much easier flying overseas. Chuck in the pack and its hidden.

----------

